# honey bound? What to do?



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

My hive seems to be honey bound. I didn't look in the bottom body, but the second one is almost solid honey. 3-4 frames in the middle have a softball size area for eggs the rest is honey. There are 2 honey supers on, one is half full of honey. Should I remove a couple of the frames of honey in the hive body and put in empty frames? or do I need to do anything?

When I strained my honey this year there was a few areas of pollen in there. I strained it through 3 layers of cheese cloth, but there are still tiny pieces in there. Can I do anything to get it out? Last year I did it the same way and it was clear.

THanks all for your help.

downhome


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

put another super on .


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

We had one hive do that this year, wall to wall honey, only one frame with room for brood. We replaced 2 center frames with empty frames and processed the honey YUM.
for some reason the super was empty  so we at least got some off the hive.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm just starting out, so go with the advise of the experts. However, I would probably make sure that the queen could go back down into the bottom box. To do this, I would take out a couple of frames from the side of the honey bound box and open up the ball area of brood then slip in fresh frames. This will allow the queen access back into the lower box or at least give her fresh frames to lay in. My mentor told me that the queen won't cross a frame of capped honey to see if there's a place to lay above that, so I'd make sure she has somewhere to lay!
-Catherine


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We've had several hives do that this year. What we did is either take out the frames full of honey and replace with empty frames, or slip an empty deep in between the first two deeps. It's worked well.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Queens not crossing honey to lay eggs in empty spaces is a *MYTH.* I have many pictures of queens on honey capped and uncapped.

:grin: Al


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank all. 6e I wish I had seen your post earlier. I knew I should have looked one more time before I went out and did the deed. On another board several people suggested checkerboarding the honeybound area (removing the full frames of honey). That is what I did. It seems like it would have been a smarter idea to put a full deep on now with a couple of already drawn comb that I had, that would really give them more room to work. I could always pull the rest of it later if I wanted to. Live and learn. 

downhome


----------

